# Never Forgive, Never Forget



## Labaede

Hello,

Can anyone translate "Never Forgive, Never Forget" for me? 

It'll be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## karlalou

Hi,
It's 決して許すな、決して忘れるな.


----------



## Labaede

karlalou said:


> Hi,
> It's 決して許すな、決して忘れるな.



Hey! Thanks so much!

Is that the literal translation or an actual saying in Japanese?


----------



## karlalou

I just translated literally in imperative form. I have no idea if there's such a saying..
Maybe someone else has a better idea.

What's the situation?


----------



## Labaede

karlalou said:


> I just translated literally in imperative form. I have no idea if there's such a saying..
> Maybe someone else has a better idea.
> 
> What's the situation?



It's something I'd like to get tattooed, therefore I'm being really paranoid 
Is there maybe a similar saying?


----------



## karlalou

I think it's better in Chinese then.


----------



## Labaede

Why's that?


----------



## karlalou

Because in Chinese it would be shorter with only kanji letters.
To translate it in Japanese it needs more characters like して and すな and して and れるな. It becomes quite long for a tattoo..

Well, ok. I got it.
How about 執念. This is just a word but means tenacity of purpose.


----------



## Labaede

I appreciate your concern haha! But i want it to be long


----------



## karlalou

I got that it's 許すまじ、忘れまじ in old style Japanese. It says I[or we] won't[or shouldn't] forgive, I[or we] won't[or shouldn't] forget. It's a strong will and or but.. also, in my opinion, has an appearance rather feminine or maybe I should say gentle because of the nature of the curves of _hiragana_. I don't know what kind of tatoos are popular nowadays, but I feel it would be an unusual choice. Hope you'll get some second opinions.


----------

